# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  Huawei تكشف عن قدوم تحديث EMUI 11 التجريبي لـ 27 طراز من أجهزتها المحمولة

## mohamed73

في حين أن Huawei لم تحتل مرتبة متقدمة في تصنيف الثقة Counterpoint Trust Rankings،  فإن الأمور على وشك أن تتغير، فقد قال المسؤول الأول عن البرمجيات  الإستهلاكية في شركة Huawei، السيد Wang Chenglu أن الشركة تستعد لإطلاق  النسخة التجريبية من تحديث EMUI 11 لـ 37 هاتفًا ذكيًا. سيؤدي هذا إلى دفع  معدل الترقية إلى أكثر من 90 في المئة.
 الهواتف الرائدة في التشكيلتين Huawei P40 Series و Huawei Mate 30  Series تلقت النسخة التجريبية العامة من تحديث EMUI 11 في اليوم العاشر من  شهر أكتوبر الجاري. واليوم، إنضمت عشرة هواتف أخرى إلى الإختبارات، بما في  ذلك Honor 30 و Huawei Nova 7. ستجد قائمة الهواتف التي حصلت على تحديث  EMUI 11 التجريبي في الجدول أدناه.
 الهدف ليس فقط جعل جزء كبير من هواتف Huawei و Honor تحصل على الإصدار  الأحدث من واجهة EMUI، فشركة Huawei تهدف كذلك إلى زيادة العدد، فهي تهدف  إلى تخطي عتبة 200 مليون مستخدم نشط. 
 تم الإعلان عن EMUI 11 في اليوم العاشر من شهر سبتمبر الماضي، وبينما لا  تزال تستند على نظام Android 10، فهي تجلب عددًا من التغييرات المرئية  والعديد من الميزات الجديدة. في الواقع، هذه الواجهة الجديدة تُعتبر مزيجًا  من الأندرويد و HarmonyOS حيث تم نقل بعض المكونات والتكنولوجيا من نظام  التشغيل التابع للشركة الصينية.
 في الواقع، لمح السيد Wang Chenglu إلى أن هذا قد يكون آخر إصدار من روم  EMUI قبل أن يتم إستبداله بنظام HarmonyOS المعروف أيضًا بإسم HongMeng  OS. قد تتمكن بعض الهواتف الذكية التي تختبر النسخة التجريبية من روم EMUI  11 من تشغيل نظام التشغيل التابع لشركة Huawei في العام المقبل، ولكن  الشركة لم تُعلن عن خريطة طريق لذلك حتى الآن.

----------

